# Obtaining a MX Motorcycle license



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a regular driver's license from the states. In December I'll be moving onto Vietnam where one can just transfer their out-of-country motorcycle license into a Vietnamese motorcycle license w/minimal hassle. However, because I don't possess such a license, I thought I'd take some lessons here to get a license, so that when I get to VN, I can just transfer it easily.

However, I was informed by a Mexican that one can't get any kind of driver's license in MX without a residency card (I'm only here on a tourist visa). Is this true? Can anyone confirm it. I had read on one of the expat forums that in Mexico it was possible for foreigners to get a driving license, but perhaps all the info wasn't there.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Licenses are issued by the state and requirements differ by state. In DF, there isn’t a separate motorcycle license— the license to drive a motorcycle is the same Class A license as for cars. Requirements for a foreigner do include proof of address (in the DF) and a valid residence visa.

Some states require driving tests and others don’t, so there might be different requirements in other aspects as well. The Mexican who informed you might not know the requirements for all 30+ states.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In Jalisco a bike licence is separate. Any licence cost $500 pesos and I needed a resident visa plus my electric bill. They have a 20 question computer test ... and here no driving test was required (for car). Previous licence not required

I would just go and see what happens in Vietnam


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------

